# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  للفائدة العامة...أصنع فيروس واختبر فاعلية البرامج المضادة للفيروسات بنفسك

## الصادق هبانى

*هناك أطنان من تطبيقات الحماية من الفيروسات متاحة عبر الإنترنت، جميعها تزعم قدرتها على اكتشاف وتنظيف جهازك من الفيروسات والبرامج الخبيثة، وبشكلٍ عام فإن معظم هذه البرمجيات قد تكون متاحة بشكل مجانى لتجربتها قبل اتخاذ قرار شراء الإصدار الكامل منها، ويمكنك التعرف على القدرة الحقيقية للبرنامج فى الكشف عن الفيروسات من خلال طريقة بسيطة ومبتكرة.
يمكنك إنشاء فيروس خامل وتشغيله على نظامك لكى تحدد مدى فعالية برنامج الفيروسات فى اكتشاف الملفات الضارة بنظام التشغيل لديك وذلك بواسطة الخطوات التالية:
■ افتح محرر الأوامرNotepad واكتب الكود التالى بداخله دون مسافات:
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
■ قم بتسمية الملف بأى اسم، وليكنfakevirus.txt وهو الاسم الذى اختاره المعهد الأوروبى لأبحاث الكمبيوتر والفيروساتEICAR لاختبار درجة حساسية برامج الفيروسات للاستجابة للتهديدات المحتملة عبر تطوير هذا الفيروس الخامل الذى لا يؤذى نظامك.
■ الآن افتح الملف وراقب.. فإذا قام البرنامج بتشغيل رسالة تحذير بوجود تهديد وقام بحذف الملف، أو قمت بعملية بحث يدوية عليه وأظهر النتيجة نفسها تأكد عندها أن لديك برنامج يعمل بشكل جيد .....ولكم فائق حبى وتقديرى .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكور ياحبيبنا وربنا يديك العافية .. ومضان كريم عليك

  الكود أعلاه من المحتمل يكون له خطورة ،
قصد منها المبرمجين تضليل الضحايا .. والله اعلم.

فكرتك جميلة لاكتشاف مدي فاعلية الانتي فايروس ..

بس قصدي انو الناس عامتاً ماتنزل أي كود تجده في الشبكة 
ممكن يكون مكيدة من الهكر ..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا فنان
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكور اخى على المعلومة
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور يا ولدنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*قمت باجراء كل الخطوات ولم يحذف الملف او يظهر الانتي فايروس باي رسالة . اذن غير فعال الرجاء مدنا بانتي فايروس محترم
*

----------


## reddish

*مشكور يارائع
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مشكور ياحبيبنا وربنا يديك العافية .. ومضان كريم عليك

الكود أعلاه من المحتمل يكون له خطورة ،
قصد منها المبرمجين تضليل الضحايا .. والله اعلم.

فكرتك جميلة لاكتشاف مدي فاعلية الانتي فايروس ..

بس قصدي انو الناس عامتاً ماتنزل أي كود تجده في الشبكة 
ممكن يكون مكيدة من الهكر ..



 
مجد الدين ده بقول كلام متل الفـــــــــــل

حزاري من بعض الكودات
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
*

----------


## محمدين

*الفكرة دى فيها خطورة ... فربما تكون مدخلاً للهاكرز .
                        	*

----------

